# Samstar lathe



## sundown57 (Jun 20, 2022)

Just picked up a pair of 1440 Samstar lathes.  Never heard of them so of course, I had to buy them.  now I have to get a larger phase converter to run them.  but anyway anyone know anything about this company?  are the lathes any good?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 20, 2022)

sundown57 said:


> but anyway anyone know anything about this company? are the lathes any good?


I haven't a clue , but I would have asked the questions before buying them . I mean , they look like nice lathes . If they run and aren't worn out , I would say their good to go .


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm guessing "Sam" means they are South Korean- probably decent machines- I wouldn't be surprised if they are
as good as Taiwanese and maybe a little better
Did you get a good deal on the pair?
-Mark


----------



## sundown57 (Jun 21, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I haven't a clue , but I would have asked the questions before buying them . I mean , they look like nice lathes . If they run and aren't worn out , I would say their good to go .


Hmm (ask first, then buy). never thought of that but actually sounds like good advice. lol


----------



## sundown57 (Jun 21, 2022)

I did get a good deal on them. What little I know is they have been sitting in a warehouse unused for the last 14 years. There is a tag on them that says ( made in the people's republic of Cina) and I found out the hard way they have 7.5 hp motors on them.  That's why I'm looking now to buy a larger phase converter.


----------



## Martin W (Jun 21, 2022)

A lot of people would love to have a bigger lathe like them! And you have two! Half the fun is getting them home, cleaning , getting them wired and making them like new and your own machines. Have fun! I think you did well.
A 10 hp phase converter will handle them no problem.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## sundown57 (Jun 21, 2022)

Martin W said:


> A lot of people would love to have a bigger lathe like them! And you have two! Half the fun is getting them home, cleaning , getting them wired and making them like new and your own machines. Have fun! I think you did well.
> A 10 hp phase converter will handle them no problem.
> Cheers
> Martin


yeah i just bought a 10hp phase converter.  just need to get it installed now. Once i get them both cleaned up and running i plan to sell one of them.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 21, 2022)

Sam I am, Sam's a Star, looks like Sam might go far. Nice score. Mike


----------



## sdelivery (Jun 21, 2022)

I would inspect them carefully and see if they are identical,  not nearly identical. 
If they are I would keep them both.
With most Chinese equipment no two are the same...they might appear the same but look closer.
You have a parts/reference machine. As most Chinese equipment is difficult to impossible to get parts for.
I mean parts that bolt right on without modifications. 
I am finishing a Chinese machine for a customer as we speak.
He bought two, serial numbers are sequential and most parts will not exchange between them.


----------



## sundown57 (Jun 21, 2022)

sdelivery said:


> I would inspect them carefully and see if they are identical,  not nearly identical.
> If they are I would keep them both.
> With most Chinese equipment no two are the same...they might appear the same but look closer.
> You have a parts/reference machine. As most Chinese equipment is difficult to impossible to get parts for.
> ...


I thought of that too, but I have no place to store it, and like you say most parts won't interchange any way. I'm sure I will regret selling it but need to recoup some of my money.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 21, 2022)

Keep the one that has the best ways and smoothest spindle bearings- anything else you can deal with subsequently
-M
Also, keep both of them until you are sure you won't need one to fix the other


----------

